# Angraecoid Bug (because I have no more Phrags to buy)



## ehanes7612 (Jan 25, 2014)

Was working in Seattle Orchid two saturdays ago (BTW, last saturday was my last day)..and decided I wanted to grow Angraecoids..and it just so happens that Seattle Orchid was getting a bunch from Hawaii..so I bought all these plus some other stuff ( with my last paycheck there)..looked over Botanica 's website..maybe i will go to the show in Portland in april..will post pics of plants later

eburneum v superbum (BS)
sesquipedale v bosseri (in buds)
eburneum v giryamae (in buds)
germinyanum (in bud)
subulatum (in bud)
eichlerianum (BS)
didieri (BS)
leonis (BS)
bosseri (BS)
comorense (which later i found out is eburneum v superbum) bummer, but it's a really nice plant
Aeranthes grandiflora (in bud)
Oeonellia polystachys (multiple spikes)
Rhy. Gigantea in multiple spikes
Gramm Tiger..(just wanted a huge plant with a huge spike)..dont know why


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice acquisitions. Are they all fragrant ones? Just curious, what does, "because I have no more Phrags to buy.", mean?!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 25, 2014)

means I bought all the species, and I have all the besseae hybrids I could possibly want and until second generation kovachii hybrids start coming out, ..I have enough... (except for the few caudatum crosses I have on reserve with Chuck)

all the Angraecoids (including Aeranthes and Oeonillia )are supposed to be Fragrant except the giryamae (which is in bloom and doesn't smell) and subulatum

I am going to build a mini lathe in my greenhouse for the smaller varieties just for effect (some of them vine)..I have the larger plants growing with the paphs ..providing some shade for the paphs ..my greenhouse is starting to get the jungle look


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2014)

ehanes7612 said:


> means I bought all the species, and I have all the besseae hybrids I could possibly want ..


Are you sure? I have some really interesting hybrids if you want to trade..:evil:


----------



## ALToronto (Jan 25, 2014)

What happened with your job at Seattle Orchids?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 25, 2014)

ALToronto said:


> What happened with your job at Seattle Orchids?



I quit..was spreading myself too thin..and I am skinny enough as it is


----------



## goods (Jan 25, 2014)

I have some Aerangis fastuosa seedlings ready to be taken out of flask if you wanted to add one more to that already impressive list


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 25, 2014)

goods said:


> I have some Aerangis fastuosa seedlings ready to be taken out of flask if you wanted to add one more to that already impressive list



thanks for the offer but I dont think I want to grow any from flask


----------



## goods (Jan 25, 2014)

ehanes7612 said:


> thanks for the offer but I dont think I want to grow any from flask



Oh no, I meant that I'm about to deflask them. I'd send it once established out of flask.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 26, 2014)

Great choice, bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 26, 2014)

goods said:


> Oh no, I meant that I'm about to deflask them. I'd send it once established out of flask.



okay, thanks!!


----------

